# Two More.......



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

These two arrived in the post last week. Very happy with them.










Cant wait for the Luch to arrive now.

Alexus.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,very nice watches,what movement does the one on the right have in,its very interesting, i dont recognise it.

I have seen an old Bostok with a similar case style.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello,very nice watches,what movement does the one on the right have in,its very interesting, i dont recognise it.
> 
> I have seen an old Bostok with a similar case style.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ,

Here's a pic of the movement.










I have only just begun looking at the older Russian watches, so

know very little about them.

Cheers,

Alexus.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Alexus,

I am still on a very steep learning curve myself,but i think it is a 32YH movement by Petrodvorets[Raketa] factory it was also made by 1st moscow watch factory.[Poljot].

Thanks for showing,maybe someone with more knowledge can add more info.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I've got a couple of Pobeda with identical case/movement to the one on the right. Case measures 35mm excluding crown.

Julian L


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes i think it must of been used by a few manufacturers,i have got a couple of books on Russian watches,[trouble is there in German and Russian and i struggle with English at the best of times







]in which there are Kama watches made at Tschistopolski with the same movement.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice pair; I particularly like the Raketa.

Good catch.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks guys.

Three more arrived today. I'll get pics here

just as soon as I can.

regards,

Alexus.


----------

